# Asolo Temp box even Kanthal



## BigAnt (28/5/15)

Apparently iJoy is coming out with a new mod that’s going to be able to control the temperature of any coil called the Asolo.

I don’t think it works the same way as the YIHI CHIP but I do see some similarities. There is no doubt that the unpredictability of heated Kanthal will require the temperature control to work different.

How this is SUPPOSED to work is you set your wattage level and when it gets to your sweet spot – you set it into memory. Once there you can control the temperature in percentages. There is also dry coil indication – telling you when your wick needs more juice.

This is also a 200 watt box mod that takes two 18650 batteries if you want to just use it for that.

Is this TRUE temp control for any coil? This is their claim. I need to use it to know for sure. 

I will have a working model in a few weeks to test out. I will keep you all updated.

Either way – innovation is a good thing.

http://vaporjoes.com/blog/2015/05/27/exclusive-rollout-the-first-temp-control-mod-for-any-coil/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (28/5/15)

proof will be in the pudding... Lets hope it isn't a smok version of temp control


----------

